# Two New Songs



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not sure what monster classification they fall under but here they are.

Rooftop Devil
http://soundcloud.com/user1720053/rooftop-devil


A Midnight Visitor
http://soundcloud.com/user1720053/a-midnight-visitor


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Your music has a lot of fun elements to it. Do you plan on releasing a cd?


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Verse 13 said:


> Your music has a lot of fun elements to it. Do you plan on releasing a cd?


I have considered it.

But I don't know how to go about doing so.


----------

